# Canadian Spouse Visa



## mdc79 (Apr 28, 2012)

(*Please note that I will be asking the embassy this question tomorrow but since it's the weekend and I'm curious I thought I would post here while I wait for their response)

I am Canadian and my husband is Australian. We live in Australia at the moment with our son. We applied for my husbands Canadian spouse visa in October 2011 and the Sydney, Australia office began processing their portion mid-January 2012. It states on the website the processing time is currently 7 months. I take that as our visa will be approved (if all goes well) by mid-August. We would like to be in Canada for the summer months to visit with family on school holidays. Does anyone know the ruling on us being allowed to travel into Canada to holiday with family on a visitors visa and when his visa is approved leave Canada into the USA and travel back into Canada to commence his spouse visa? 

Any info or insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mdc79 said:


> (*Please note that I will be asking the embassy this question tomorrow but since it's the weekend and I'm curious I thought I would post here while I wait for their response)
> 
> I am Canadian and my husband is Australian. We live in Australia at the moment with our son. We applied for my husbands Canadian spouse visa in October 2011 and the Sydney, Australia office began processing their portion mid-January 2012. It states on the website the processing time is currently 7 months. I take that as our visa will be approved (if all goes well) by mid-August. We would like to be in Canada for the summer months to visit with family on school holidays. Does anyone know the ruling on us being allowed to travel into Canada to holiday with family on a visitors visa and when his visa is approved leave Canada into the USA and travel back into Canada to commence his spouse visa?
> 
> Any info or insight would be greatly appreciated.


What you propose for your husband (vacation/receive visa/do a flagpole) is fully acceptable.


----------



## mdc79 (Apr 28, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> What you propose for your husband (vacation/receive visa/do a flagpole) is fully acceptable.


Thank you for a quick response. Do you happen to know if that's written on a website anywhere that I can look up?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Sorry, I do not but I do know that many people do it every day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2012)

If it's permanent residency that you're applying for:

Frequently asked questions: Sponsoring your family

If you look under the "Spouses, partners and dependent children" section, and click on the question "I want to sponsor my spouse. Is it faster to apply from inside or outside Canada?", you'll find that when applying from outside of Canada, one can leave and re-enter Canada while their application is being processed.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

My only input on this would be, don't trust or rely on the published processing times. When we applied (my wife is from NZ), the published processing times were 7-8 months, our application (very straightforward, no complications) took 14 months.


----------

